# rebuilding Bush Hog gearbox?



## jagster296 (Oct 15, 2016)

First time poster here. I own a series 290 Bush Hog rotary cutter which is 6 years old. I hit a rock and was probably turning a higher RPM than recommended(540). Long story short, it snapped the shaft coming out of the gearbox and the entire blade assembly was lying on the ground. The manual says that the replacement part is the whole gearbox which merely costs about $1100. My question is obviously: wouldn't it be possible to rebuild the gearbox with a new driveshaft rather than replace it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jagstar, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Yes, you can replace the output shaft of your gearbox. I found parts for a 290 series mower, but you are going to find your actual model number, as there are different P/N's for each model.

Do an internet search for "Parts for Bush Hog series 290 rotary cutter". The shaft I looked at was $130. I site I looked at was germanbliss (I think), but there are other parts sources.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Jagster,

One place I've used for Bush Hog parts is Tuttle Motor.
You can see the catalog for your Bush Hog mower here:
http://www.tuttlemotor.com/OEMpartfinder.htm?aribrand=BHG#

It lists several different mowers in the 290 series but there should be a tag on the gearbox itself so you can identify it.

HTH.
Mark


----------



## jagster296 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you for your help.


----------

